# PCD this Friday 11/15



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

Anyone else going to be taking delivery on Friday 11/15? I will *finally* be picking up my 435i m sport!


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm jealous! I wish I was.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

mntbiker said:


> Anyone else going to be taking delivery on Friday 11/15? I will *finally* be picking up my 435i m sport!


Congrats!

I've got PCD for my M5 setup for the 26th.


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

mntbiker said:


> Anyone else going to be taking delivery on Friday 11/15? I will *finally* be picking up my 435i m sport!


Definitely jealous. I would love to be driving the 4 right now. What color did you get?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea I will be picking up on Friday. Very excited! I have done the driving school on a prior PCD so just picking up for the road trip home. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

seoulchild79 said:


> Definitely jealous. I would love to be driving the 4 right now. What color did you get?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I went with Estoril Blue. I'll post up some pics after I pick up the car tomorrow.



DRIVEMECRAZY said:


> Yea I will be picking up on Friday. Very excited! I have done the driving school on a prior PCD so just picking up for the road trip home.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Nice! Looking forward to seeing your car... looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

PCD was AMAZING! The entire program and staff were wonderful. My wife and I had such a great time. I'll probably write a little bit more this weekend, but here are some quick pics!


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

mntbiker said:


> PCD was AMAZING! The entire program and staff were wonderful. My wife and I had such a great time. I'll probably write a little bit more this weekend, but here are some quick pics!


Nice! The EB looks sweet! Congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

mtnbiker, it looks like you got my 435i MSport. Dec. 3 seems like it's so far away.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like you and I will be there the same time (12/3) Bret T, By my countdown... we are 12 days away. I signed all the paperwork yesterday and am a proud 428i owner now... although I can't touch it for 12 more days!


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

SkiScubaSailDud, I'll see you there. When you did your paperwork, did they provide any sort of documentation that they had inspected the car and it was free of any problems? I know the odds are low, but I'd hate to pay for a car and then find out that they had to repaint the bumper or something to that effect. I've always inspected my other cars before I paid for them, so this is something of a leap for me.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

No, but in my past experience with PCD, they will do a complete inspection of the car with you at the time of your orientation. I have never read of anyone having any condition issues of their cars at PCD. You will be in BMW's house, they wouldn't want you to have a bad impression.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bret_T said:


> SkiScubaSailDud, I'll see you there. When you did your paperwork, did they provide any sort of documentation that they had inspected the car and it was free of any problems? I know the odds are low, but I'd hate to pay for a car and then find out that they had to repaint the bumper or something to that effect. I've always inspected my other cars before I paid for them, so this is something of a leap for me.


I had the same thought. Have a ED 650 coupe delivery set for 12/14 with PCD to follow.
Guess it will have 2 top shelf inspections. I have never paid for a car before picking it up either.


----------

